# Duratrax® Ultimate E-clip Tool



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

 The quick and easy way to install and remove e-clips!

The DuraTrax Ultimate E-Clip Tool is made of durable steel and features a new space-saving folding design. It can be used with 1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.0, 4.0 and 5.0 mm size e-clips.

DTXR1107 Ultimate E-Clip Tool Retail:$24.99 Street:$17.99

AVAILABLE: Late January

More info at HobbyTalk

Originally posted on RCDirt









Click here to view more articles.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Somebody at Duratrax is using his head, tool looks great!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

not a bad idea, bout time someone invented one...


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going to have to get me one of these. Awesome idea!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

not to be a jerk, but you really have problems with e clips? Maybe I dont wear bifocals but i use a fingernail or worst case scenario plyers. But for the price if its easier thats all that matters I Guess. I bought a clutch tool for umpteen million nitro clutch teardowns when i was new but went back to hand also in the end. If they had an e-clip locater after you lose it Ide be In!!


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

When you need bifocals, you'll need the tool.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The numbers on the e-clip holders look to me in millimeters. Does this thing fit standard (english dimensioned) E-Clips?


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2002)

The real question for me. 
Does it fit that little-itty-bitty *%#! clip on the new silva side shocks?? LoL !!


----------



## EvaderMaster (Aug 28, 2002)

Yep, those are mm measurements. 

It holds as small as a 1.5mm e-clip, which is just larger than a flea.. at least it seems so. This tool works for the little e-clips on the shock shafts and hinge pins on my Vendetta TC, which are 2mm in diameter. I can't imagine a smaller e-clip.

_If they had an e-clip locater after you lose it Ide be In!!_

I use a giant magnet out of a starter motor, waving it around just above the floor. I get about 75% of them back. It helps if you see which general direction they sprung off to. :-D


----------

